# cc 12/26 I caught a SEA MONSTER!



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Fantastic day to be out on the water. Lots of sunshine, got my big butt off the couch a while.

This one would probably be good bait for a muskey.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

That snap swivel and line look like overkill in that clear water...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

catmando said:


> That snap swivel and line look like overkill in that clear water...


That's my saltwater setup. The line is #28 'Gamma', bright orange and very easy for me to see from my kayak. The dark swivel is for blue fish, they like to go after bright tackle.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

catmando said:


> That snap swivel and line look like overkill in that clear water...


i agree. why would you need a swivel with a crank? and one as big as the crank? i bet if you had some 4# mono and #1 crosslock on you would have gotten alot of those since they usually school up! still nice to get out!!!


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Why does it matter to you guys if his swivel is to big, get over it !!! you guys are lame if you have nothing better to do than criticize someone about there fishing tackle!! And this is why is site is getting ridiculously lame everyday!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

did it put up a fight


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> did it put up a fight



Not at all. I have to watch my rod tips carefully and often don't know I have one hooked until I get it to the boat. I may be pulling them along a few hundred yards before I check my line.

I've had as many as 4 (way to many) lines in the water at various depths with different lures. Since October this setup has been the only one to catch fish for me.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

BOO said:


> Why does it matter to you guys if his swivel is to big, get over it !!! you guys are lame if you have nothing better to do than criticize someone about there fishing tackle!! And this is why is site is getting ridiculously lame everyday!!



It doesn't bother me a bit, I know the fish don't read the 'rule books' anyway. 


Think about some of the junk we throw out to try and get fish to bite. Jigs with a fluorescent chartreuse plastic skirt and willow blades flashing around them. Unnatural shapes and colors, spoons with mother of pearl on them or painted up like a Coast Guard cutter. This tells me fish aren't very particular about what they try to eat when they are hungry.

In that murky water my swivel isn't an issue anyway. I always catch fish on it at CC and my son caught two on it casting at CC in November.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

way to go man, i think ur,s was bigger than the one i caught monday.


----------



## Yates (Dec 24, 2007)

Backlashed








[/QU


this is a very good & clear pic...


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

It sounds like your trolling a big lake in a kayak? Thats pretty cool.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I have caught a TON of fish on that shadrap...Especially at Piedmont....


----------



## mrdcpa (Sep 24, 2011)

backlashed said:


> That's my saltwater setup. The line is #28 'Gamma', bright orange and very easy for me to see from my kayak. The dark swivel is for blue fish, they like to go after bright tackle.


Where do you saltwater fish? Are you mostly trolling then too?

Also, I take it that was the only fish for the day, right?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

mrdcpa said:


> Where do you saltwater fish? Are you mostly trolling then too?
> 
> Also, I take it that was the only fish for the day, right?


Outer Banks Between KDH and the Tri-Villages. I surf fish, fish from the Atlantic Pier and in Pamlico Sound.

That was my one small white bass for the morning, I put in about noon.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thats about twice the size of some of the white bass i catch trolling on our local lake with bass magnets,LOL.

the heave tackle doesnt seem to bother the hungry fish, they dont even know its not part of the food they just grabbed,LOL.
sherman


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

What a monster!


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

It ain't the size that matters. 



Bet it felt good just being out.


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

Just razzing you,I myself have caught much smaller fish than that. All in fun,and keep on fishing, fish fry!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

wave warrior said:


> i agree. why would you need a swivel with a crank? and one as big as the crank? i bet if you had some 4# mono and #1 crosslock on you would have gotten alot of those since they usually school up! still nice to get out!!!


When we troll cranks a snapswivel is a must, unless you want to use a leader with a ballbeareing swivel. It keeps the twist out of ur line. Also useing a baitcasting reel other then a spinning reel will keep the twist out of ur line........ 

LOL yates that is some ugly line u got there... But what ever works for you personly is the best yuu can be useing. Way to get some fish late in the season!!!!!!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

BOO said:


> Why does it matter to you guys if his swivel is to big, get over it !!! you guys are lame if you have nothing better to do than criticize someone about there fishing tackle!! And this is why is site is getting ridiculously lame everyday!!


Just trying to help a guy out! What's up your backside, BOO????


----------

